
Can you create recursion using only anonymous functions? - knivek
https://medium.com/@zaven/can-you-create-recursion-using-only-anonymous-functions-8b9481938410#.7p458ovsy
======
azeirah
I always believed that the y-combinator would be some convoluted and hard
incomprehensible piece of academic insanity.

Quite the opposite, it was incredibly easy to grasp. "Oh, _that 's_ all?"

